# Washington/Oregon Horse talk!



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Horse talk for people in Washington and Oregon! I figured eh, why not? Great type of forum for "bonding" over hatered of the rain, and how muddy your horse gets over just one night, how elk just bulldoze right through your fence and use your horses stall and eat the feild down right as it starts growing... But anyways, lets start with the rain pain of Washington/Oregon..
It's actually raining right now, so I can say byebye to riding outside  I feel like I can never ride! Ugh...Is it bad that I'm wishing for no rain for about a week? I don't care if theres clouds, I just need a dry place to ride! Well, there is the barn...but Brandy's coming home as soon as we do her teeth..The "horsie dentist" needs to come home from vacation! Lol


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've never understood how anyone gets by without a covered arena to ride in


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm just about to go venture into this washington rain to freeze my bum off to MTG my boys tail. Oh the things we do for our horses.... :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't live in WA but I go there plenty enough to go to equestrian practice and festival! 

In my part, during spring/summer, its pretty darn dry. However, the one thing I wanna complain about is the darn ground! Its like landing on sand papered concrete with how sandy and hard it is... Ouch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Verona, I agree completley! I really dont want to bring Brandy home, haha.
GamingGrrl, Wouldn't it wash off? 
Deschutes, I don't know where in WA you go, but can I come? XD It's always rainy in my part, haha...no wonder I'm so pale..


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Its eastern washington, north of spokane. ; p 

And I dunno, its pretty hot in the summer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah I was going to ride today.....denied!!! Thankfully had a good ride...two god rides when we had the sudden nice weather! Lol 
I'm so ready for spring and miss the other barns with covered arenas...not worth the $500 and drama a month sadly haha 
We have a near by horse park but by the time we load the trailer up and the horses and get tacked up...we would be just as soaked and would be finishing up our ride at home...I'm want to get up to the parks covered arena to work on big forward and and steady contact. Denied lol

Paddocks are grossly muddly and lather pretty slick. No point on a trail ride either lol
Lived in both states, currently in WA and just I've to say the nice days make it worth it right?! My Cali friends are whining about the sun and heat...not fair or cool!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Deschutes, I'll take it! Lol
Klassic Superstar, they are whining about the sun in heat?!? Really? Lol. Maybe they should move to WA...think that would make them happy? ;P


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

ughhh this rain...I did ride today though, in the indoor of course! Have a show this weekend, and was sooo excited to see the forecast for SUN!!!


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Good idea for a thread! I live in the south eastern corner of Washington. I wouldn't mind take an elk off your hands there when the season comes around :wink:. Didn't see anything when I went elk hunting over by Mt. St. Helens this year :-|. But, that's why they call it hunting and not killing.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Whoops, I wrap his tail in vet wrap afterwards (not on the tail bone of course) and then tail bag it. The little bum flap on his blanket covers the top of his tail, so it's safe from the rain. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Mmm send me some elk steak!! Yummy! Lol!
Guess what guys!
It's still raining here at my house! Lol
By now our arena is too wet to ride in....
Ugh I miss the sun!


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

I recently went from the Olympic rain forest to the dry, sunny East side of Oregon. Let me tell ya, horse keeping is a million times easier.
There is still mud here and it's clay~ so super slippery, but I rarely have to worry about it.
Living in W.WA I was obsessed with blanketing my horse...I haven't even touched my blanket in a year.
I'm riding 4x's as much through the winter...so it's cold..big deal cuz it's not raining!!!
And, I just fit in more here. In W.WA I found it difficult to bond with horse people. Here in E.OR, I've found horse people much more relaxed.

If anybody comes out to ride in the mountains of E.OR., hit me up! My place is just down from a horse camp.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Count me in. I am soooooooooooooooo done with this rain! I cannot wait for warmer, drier weather. And MUD! I am so over it! I do not have a covered arena, just the ranch to ride on or trailer out. I envy an arena in the winter but there is nothing like the 400 acres of ranch in the summer. Can't wait!!! Oh and what makes it worse is I got my mare in Oct and she abscessed so was not until into Nov. that I could really ride her and well, that has not happened much. Really itching to get to know her better!


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

I so wanted to win the last big megamillions lottery so that I could buy the McMansion monstrosity behind me. I would have torn the thing down, built a covered arena, had hot wash racks, etc.

Didn't win. Now the thing is owned by someone who doesn't even use it as a primary residence. 

Just when I think my pasture's finally going to stop being muddy--it rains again. Lots.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

It's only drizzling here today...wahoooo! Only in WA does one get excited to see a drizzly day...


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

With Grace said:


> It's only drizzling here today...wahoooo! Only in WA does one get excited to see a drizzly day...


Nope, that is not true! Oregon too!!!!!!!!!!!! Actually the sun is out at least for this hour. But its dang cold!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I got to see the beautiful sun for four hours yesterday!

But it was only while I was working... Imagine that. But it was darn nice outside. Leave work and as soon as I get home it starts pouring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish it would either commit to raining or be sunny! So sick of this sideways misty drizzle :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my god! Theres actually sun this morning!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Stichy said:


> Oh my god! Theres actually sun this morning!


Can you send some up this way???


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

UgH, the one sunny day we get and I have to spend ALL day cleaning the house... I might cry


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ And puffy clouds!! Woot!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Woohoo! I hope its sunny tomorrow!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

It's sunny now and I'm in a break at work!! Not fair!!!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I might be able to sneak out and clean Annie...


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

55 and sunny? Quick everyone! Grab your buckets and start hauling hot water, it's bath time for horsies! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha! Yes!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Just got got with my lesson, and not one drop of rain the entire time!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Whoo! Rushed out of work to the barn and got in a very productive ride on little O!!! Such a good day! Yay! The sunset was beautiful too!


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Finished my riding lesson at noon today. Discovered I'd locked my keys in the car (and I ALWAYS leave my keys in the door of the car just so I won't do that). However, my lesson stable is about 1/4 of a mile from home. So, back home. Unfortunately, all my tack for my own horses is locked up in the house. The house keys are locked in my car, along with my phone. 

So. I cleaned out my run in, worked on moving the hay elevator to the barn so I could set it up. 

I did manage to borrow my neighbour's phone to leave a message on my husband's phone. Unfortunately, he never got it.

I got a lot of work done today.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Ugh how frustrating!!
I lost my car keys this morning after getting home at 6am after getting back from the ferry, I had spent the night in Seattle with my boyfriend and it fell out of my purse and onto my very messy bedroom floor hahaha my mom had to drive me to work and pick me up cause I was so frazzled and could NOT find them!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Ollie sure loved the sun today...he was covered in mud when I arrived:shock: like his whole freaking face was caked on mud!! He was ready to rock an roll when I got there, came trotting up to me when I grabbed his halter and shoved his head right in and lead me to the gate!:wink:


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

At least it didn't rain today! i got grooming done. Foxy is snowing hair. So much hair!


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

So are the horses I care for! I come home COVERED in hair! Just rubbing their neck I get a hand full of hair. It getting warmer! I didn't have to crank up the heat in my truck today :lol:.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Annie decided to roll RIGHT after I spent an hour brushing her...and got as muddy as possible... *sigh*


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm just glad the weather has broke for our equestrian team meets thus far. A little rain in the night during the last meet, and cold as all sin, but as long as I'm not soaking wet it's a plus. I hate being wet then going and riding, getting hot in the warmup, then having to be sweaty under my polo shirt and freezing outside of it!


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

FYI love this thread and idea and I'm a born and raised Oregonian! Today's sunshine was so amazing! I was going to try and sleep in, then I saw sun!!! I grabbed my boots and car keys and went straight to the barn. The sun was shining in everywhere, trigger was in an amazingly wonderful mood, and afterwards we went outside and I let him out in one of the pastures to let him nibble some grass. It felt sooo good to have sun on my face and see how beautiful trigs color is turning with all the TLC (note: he was a pasture horse for 5 years, never brushed or anything, now he has this amazing shiny red coat!).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

I LOVE that with Spring in the air, everywhere I go I see horses napping happily in the sun! Sooo adorable.
But, I feel terrible when I go out to get my horse and she's snoozing.
She's so spoiled, I usually just let her snooze and then come back in a bit to get her. But, sometimes, we're meeting up with others and can't wait for her slumber to end. Jeez, I feel BAD waking her!!!!

THREE days of sun in the forecast for the East side...Giddyup!!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Mollymay, thats exactly my horse! Before we got her, she was 100% pasture horse, and boy I wish you guys could see her shine! Our BO decided to have a shiny horse contest...So far we're in the lead  Catpeedontherug, I do too! My horse loves to escape her fence just to sleep in the yard haha.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Catpeedontherug said:


> I LOVE that with Spring in the air, everywhere I go I see horses napping happily in the sun! Sooo adorable.
> But, I feel terrible when I go out to get my horse and she's snoozing.
> She's so spoiled, I usually just let her snooze and then come back in a bit to get her. But, sometimes, we're meeting up with others and can't wait for her slumber to end. Jeez, I feel BAD waking her!!!!
> 
> THREE days of sun in the forecast for the East side...Giddyup!!


For the west side too! Woot woot!!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay! Woke up to sun! And tomorrow is still looking to be sunny for the show were going to. Can't decide if I'm more excited to show or to get some sun...


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Bah! You guys are lucky! Its all grey here... But its going to be an awesome weekend. : )

I finally am able to let my Lease go to my equestrian practice for faire! Get to see how he does, which I bet will be awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

Stichy said:


> Mollymay, thats exactly my horse! Before we got her, she was 100% pasture horse, and boy I wish you guys could see her shine! Our BO decided to have a shiny horse contest...So far we're in the lead  Catpeedontherug, I do too! My horse loves to escape her fence just to sleep in the yard haha.


That sounds awesome! My BO doesn't do anything like that but I guess 50% of the horses are his and they are lesson horses. And again sunshine today!!! Looks like a great day to practice some barrels!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OK I think I should be able to join as I am in BC (attached to Washington) and in the same parallel. So much rain they don't call it Raincouver for nothing. LOL
On a good note the sun is peeking out today and supposed to be nice tomorrow.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Join away, Hunter! Bahhaha, raincouver..I like that!


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

Got a few solid hours at the barn! Took my sister and niece and they both got up on little trig and had a blast! Sunny days make everything that much better! Anyone else get in some rides?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

62 degrees and sunny today! But of coarse I was stuck in school and the window to most of my classrooms looks out to a horse trail across the Snake River and all day I saw trail riders having fun while I was stuck in a dumb classroom envying all of those people.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Went for riding lesson today but did not lock my keys in car. Woohoo! When I got home, I lunged horse number one, who has arthritis and is getting Adequan. I'd never lunged her before. She is incredible. She walks, trots, canters on command. When she hears 'whoa', it was RIGHT NOW STOP. Took her about ten minutes, but she got warmed up and was no longer limping. 

Then horse number two. I thought he knew how to lunge, but he apparently forgot all he knew. So we worked on other stuff today.

Hurrah for some sunshine!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Get to go for a ride during equestrian practice this sunday on mah lease! Finally get to see how he does with jousting!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Fog finally burnt off! May have to hop on for a bareback ride later.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Came off Ollie yesterday, pretty nasty fall and need a new helmet and time off for my back to heal but had a good ride before coming off in the pad from our trail ride.

Of course it's nice again an I cant ride...

Here's a pic from our trail ride, so pretty!!!








And a silly shadow pic


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Came off Ollie yesterday, pretty nasty fall and need a new helmet and time off for my back to heal but had a good ride before coming off in the pad from our trail ride.
> 
> Of course it's nice again an I cant ride...
> 
> ...


That's an ouch!

Today, though, is a rainy day again. So, horses are all in the run in, gazing out at the pasture. Sigh. Just when you think the pasture is going to dry up and stop being muddy, too.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Over cast here too! Not looking good!


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

Do any of you ever ride at the mt hood equestrian center? I never had but have heard of fun gaming events they do there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I have not yet but now that we bought our trailer I would be up for it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> OK I think I should be able to join as I am in BC (attached to Washington) and in the same parallel. So much rain they don't call it Raincouver for nothing. LOL
> On a good note the sun is peeking out today and supposed to be nice tomorrow.


 
I always thought that Wash. Ore, norther CAlif, north Idaho and BC should joint together and form their own country. We have more in common than not. We could call it "Cascadia" . Whaddaya think?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

oooh lets do it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*a Spring day with Z!*

here's my recent Spring ride with Z.
First, where are you Z? Oh, there you are, way over there (see the red horse?) NOw, if I can convince you to come to me, instead of having to go get you. I've been working on always making z come to ME, even if it's only the last 25 feet. He's getting good at it. helps to bring treats!
















Ok, I'm coming.

















I need a drink of water before we go out riding.









OK, now I am ready to go.









I realize that last picture is out of order, but it looked better for my story line.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*out on the trail with a riding friend in the early spring of 2013*

so, we tacked up and headed down the long driveway , crossed the street and we are in our local equestrian park; Bridle Trails State Park.
about 470 acres of wooded trails. might seem like a lot, but after riding there for 13 years, I know the trails so well that it can get really tiresome. But, that's where we have to ride, and believe me, I am NOT complaining.
Ok, off to ride in the woods!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I am definitely going to get down to those trails this summer, have you ridden at the Les Hilde trails, in Hamilton? It is one of the largest in the U.S. you can ride sunrise to sunset and never on the same trail, just have to watch for bears and cougars but we have never had one come at us.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Tinyliny...what a beautiful park to ride in!

Count me among the "Westside Grumblers." Two spectacular days of sun and warmth and today it's back to rain and drizzle. : (


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I do occasionally get my other riding buddy to trailer Mac, the appy, out to some nearby riding locale, so that I can ride somewhere new and refreshing. 
Z, on the other hand, I cannot trailer him anywhere. He isn't mine and he's 17hh tall, so needs a tall trailer. I dont' even know how well he does/doesn't trailer. 

anyone that wants to trailer down to Bridle Trails Park, just message me and I will happily, happily be your attentive guide.

Or, anyone who wants me to go out on THEIR trails, well, you provide the horse and I'll join you! (within like an hour or two from where I live)


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I went riding on friday to the trail up in tuscany! It was cold but at least the sun was out. Sunny again yesterday and now its back to the clouds. Tinyliny we should go riding together sometimes. I live about 15 minutes away from you.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Once I get more miles on Dahlia you would probably love her and I would definitely take you out on our trails here!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

We had a gorgeous fabulous day at the show yesterday. Huge amount of competitors the classes were the biggest I'd seen there! We did well, so proud if my girl.

Woke up to rain so am getting the heck outta there, am on a plane to sunny AZ


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

horsecrazygirl said:


> I went riding on friday to the trail up in tuscany! It was cold but at least the sun was out. Sunny again yesterday and now its back to the clouds. Tinyliny we should go riding together sometimes. I live about 15 minutes away from you.


 
"tuscany"? That's in Italy, isn't it?

ANd yes, we should ride together. As I said, I am pretty much landlocked , so you'd have to come to me, but I love to escort folks through "my" trails. name the day, sister!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

<~~~~~~~~~~ Is jealous down here in Oregon, :-(


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

From this weekend's ride. 8 of us rode down to the drive-in...I mean ride-in.
Super fun!!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks fun! Can't wait for more sunny days.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

@TinyLiny ahh I want to ride with you! Haha.
Man, lots has happened since I last logged on, lol!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, STichy, I would love to have you come ride. But, Castle Rock is pretty far away. Maybe some day you can go down and visit Wallaby, who is just outside of Portland. She has goats! and Lacey. You know her thread?


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh yea, I've heard of her  I wish we had good trails..I mean, we do, but I'd rather not have a run in with bear, lol.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> "tuscany"? That's in Italy, isn't it?
> 
> ANd yes, we should ride together. As I said, I am pretty much landlocked , so you'd have to come to me, but I love to escort folks through "my" trails. name the day, sister!


I don't know about Italy, its a really nice trail by the redmond watershed. I am sorta land locked too. But i might be abel to come to you. Oh, forgot to mention. Its raining again.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

> Its raining again.


WHATTT? Rain?!? In Washington?!?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Stichy said:


> Oh yea, I've heard of her  I wish we had good trails..I mean, we do, but I'd rather not have a run in with bear, lol.


 
Our trails are completely surrounded by very much developed neighborhoods and many mulit-million dollar McMansions. It's sad to see the horse properties going, one by one, to buyers who'd rather build a 4 car garage than keep the cute little two stall barn and paddocks. In 10 years, there will be very few horse properties in that area.

There are NO bears, of course. Not even deer. We do have coyotes and sometimes a bobcat. no bears or cougars. No motorbikes, no bicycles. Only crazy joggers and dogs.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Ooooh I want your trails! Lol. We're out in the woods...Bear, cougars, elk, Oh My! It's funny, everything you named you didn't have is right behind out house daily, lol...
Wanna trade?


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol stichy. Can you believe it? How is your little adoptee?


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Hardly! Lol, Annie's doing great! Thanks for asking!


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Holy crap it was foggy here today! I couldn't see anything when I was driving. Heck I almost had to reach my hands out feel for my truck just to try to find it this morning :lol:.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Yikes, that doesn't sound fun!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Puget Sound and NW Washington area residents (plus other places)...alert! According to our weather reports, the Pineapple Express is headed your way. Going to be wet. It may miss us here for a change.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Dustbunny said:


> Puget Sound and NW Washington area residents (plus other places)...alert! According to our weather reports, the Pineapple Express is headed your way. Going to be wet. It may miss us here for a change.



We have a rainfall warning up for today through tonight. Then more rain for 5 days. Sheesh the paddocks are going to be swimming pools. Hunters is already a wading pool.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

That doesn't sound fun  It hasn't started raining here...Yet...


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Then again, it's not that sunny either, lol


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Rain rain go away, Don't come back until next tuesday! Then i will be in the mountains and i would love to see some snow.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I planned on brushing miss Annie today... Nope, it decided to rain. Ugh!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok so I'm from North Dakota but I want to ask a question of you since there is a breeder there I am considering using. 

Have you heard about the K Bar K Foxtrotter ranch and what can you tell me about them? I have only seen good on their facebook page but I do want some unfiltered feedback


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Well...I heard of them when you linked the website asking about the stud...by the way, they have some sexy horses! Lol


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Rain all day..... 2 days straight. :/


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

NO! My dreams are constantly being ruined by rain


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys! It didn't rain today. In fact, the SUN was out for a few minutes. So...I lunged my old boy. He did beautifully  . Then I lunged one of my two mares. She also did beautifully. I didn't want to press my luck too much, but I did hop on the mare I lunged for about ten minutes just to remember what riding a horse felt like.

It was a good day!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

That sounds so fun, Sweeny!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oops, *Sweeney...
Auto correct ^^;


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Lots of sun up North. Usually the rain passes over us and goes straight into bellingham. Looks good for everyone down south I see nothing coming down from BC.
*crosses fingers*


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh great, a whole week of rain and wind...
Perfect riding weather!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I read that too, but here it was sunny all day yesterday. 
And so far looks good today... Well see what the wind brings in. /sigh


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

It was like that here too yesterday...Except today looks very cloudy


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Well lets cross our fingers for just clouds!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh yes, fingers crossed all day! Haha


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Its cloudy but no rain! I'll take that over rain. It's quite warm too!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Rain and wind. : (


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

mollymay said:


> Do any of you ever ride at the mt hood equestrian center? I never had but have heard of fun gaming events they do there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes! Haven't been over there in a while, but I used to have OHSET practices and meets there. They have gaming every 2nd and 4th Monday of the month. It starts at 7pm and it's $11 to ride  I think I'm going to go on April 8th, I would go next week but I haven't ridden in a while (finally got a saddle that fits last saturday)  They also do cow events (penning/sorting) almost every tuesday, but I haven't been to that, and it's $30 per team


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Stichy said:


> That sounds so fun, Sweeny!


It was! Yesterday involved more lunging. Today brought more rain, and wind. But even though there was frost this morning, things are finally starting to green up!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I spoke to soon...I probably should have seen that rain coming.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

horsecrazygirl said:


> I spoke to soon...I probably should have seen that rain coming.


My husband cheerfully told me that we might also see some snow tomorrow :shock: .


----------



## APointFairy (Mar 14, 2013)

mollymay said:


> Do any of you ever ride at the mt hood equestrian center? I never had but have heard of fun gaming events they do there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Has a good arena, but I would never trust a horse to stay there, way to many horror stories I've heard!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Sweeney Road said:


> My husband cheerfully told me that we might also see some snow tomorrow :shock: .


Lots of rain. Rather have the snow.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Rain rain go away... Come again when I've had my full of riding... Which is never! Haha. My riding instructor might get snow, so we might be able to ride in the snow... Yay!


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

you all are making me VERY happy I moved to the desert side.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

If I didn't have so much family and friends here, I'd be in Montana! Lol


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

APointFairy said:


> Has a good arena, but I would never trust a horse to stay there, way to many horror stories I've heard!


Totally agree. Tiny stalls with hard, uneven ground and no turnout or outdoor runs or anything. Really fun to ride in the giant arena when there's no one else there though


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Catpeedontherug said:


> you all are making me VERY happy I moved to the desert side.


No snow, but we had a lovely hailstorm for the first day of spring :shock: . Weirdest first day of spring I've ever had. When it wasn't hailing, it was raining. Or the sun was shining. Then more rain. Then more sun. 

When the hail started my guys were up by the front of the road. They galloped back to the barn.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Ugh, I know right? First day of spring sucked! Haha


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Well hi rain, you must have heard that i don't like you much cause you brought your friend hail with you. But you forgot your best best friend snow this winter. Now your are raining all over spring.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

So much rain!  it flooded part of Annie's field!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

It's snowing!!!!!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Mannnnnnnnn, all I have to say is WOAH with the wet cold already!! I am so ready for sun and warm.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Now there is no sign of snow. Hmm I must have been dreaming.


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

Today at work there was sun, snow, hail and rain all in one 8 hour period :shock:


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

AHHHH!!! It snowed today! In March! :shock: I hate this...


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Enjoy the sun lovelies!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

ooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, had the best ride yesterday!!! It was 75 I think and my hubby took off work, woot woot! Today will be nice too!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Its beautiful today!!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Very! Annie and I are enjoying the sun out in the yard, lol.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

It's been so nice the last few days here!!! 
Weather predicts more nice weather all week long! Very motivating!
Worked on jumping with Ollie yesterday, did pastures and today I did a ton of yard work!! So pooped!
Ollie is in his crappy fly sheet-need to invest in a better one.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Went out to celebrate Sizdah Bedar since the weather is so nice and it was crazy busy at the park today! :-o


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Why is it snowing....
Drive safe everyone!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Snowing? Bummer...and I am irritated by the mid 30s. Where are you?


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Snow?!? Ack!
It's cloudy and starting to rain here :/


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I am in Bellingham.
It was snowing in Everett on the way t seattle this morning. yuck!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

ApolloRider...My dad lived in Bellingham for many years. Pretty country.
Stay warm.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

My Field is flooded


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Snow what snow? I got sunny and blue skies!!!! whooo!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Lets see what happened today...
Sleet, rain, wind...Sun...aaannnd more rain.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I had a bit rain. For the most part, the sun and the clouds are playing a game of hide an seek.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Lucky!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

It snowed on my way to and from a show yesterday....ughhhhh wish Spring would come!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Spring is here...Washington just doesn't know it yet...


----------

